# Mods and moderating



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I just remind members that all the mods on here do the 'job' totally in a voluntary capacity, we get nothing for our cover at all . Don't think there are many hours in a day when there isn't one if us on here to try to keep things running smoothly for your enjoyment.

Just recently we have had quite a few messages where it is thought we are closing threads or moving threads where we perhaps shouldn't have done - well think again there is always a GOOD reason for doing so. 

We also have those on here that see fit to carry out playground tactics, I myself have brought in the time out sin bin where they take time out in the firm of a ban. It certainly has helped us as the warnings alone were not being heeded to. 

Let's get some other things straight

1. We can read rep comments 

2. We don't read private messages they are just that

3. We do ban IP addresses for the idiots that come back and spam the forum

4. We all have families and yes, we do have lives also

The mod team we have at the moment, I feel is one of the best we have ever had on here. We are all able to pull together and try to support one another in our decisions. Please remember before 'knocking' our voluntary work there are reasons and sometimes it takes a lot of 'behind the scenes' reasoning for doing things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. You mods do a fantastic job.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, you certainly do! All the best to you all.
I've been a mod & I know how much effort goes into it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you are all amazing! 
Kept this forum going for all these years and I for one thank you all for that


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I've only been in charge of something once and I didn't like it at all. Spent most of my time wanting to howl, "Why can't you just get along, you're bloody adults????" It was worse than being a parent.

So, for what it's worth, I think you're all doing very well not to just close the entire internet down in frustration and bog off to the pub. I'd definitely give you a Christmas tip if I could 
_
*waits to be pm'd addresses and preferred booze brands*_


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Who's been dissin' our fine, upstanding, wonderful mods eh????

Who was it???
You just let me know Tashi. I'll sort them out for ya luv!!







*

.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No complaints here. I think you do an amazing job. Disappearing threads are confusing sometimes, but hey, life's confusing a the best of times. I don't envy your role at all.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

For Tashi and the rest of the Mod Squad...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So the company cars and the £25 an hours not true TashiThanks mods for keeping the forum running xxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Summersky said:


> No complaints here. I think you do an amazing job. Disappearing threads are confusing sometimes, but hey, life's confusing a the best of times. I don't envy your role at all.


It is hard to know what to do because sometimes we get thread after thread opened after a closed one which we have obviously removed for a reason. Same as members who take time out . We just want to keep you all on your toes 

I just would like some recognition for the ones who do most of the work

Westie-ma, newfiesmum, canuckjill, lymorelynn and the dogsmother

Members don't see a lot of what these girls delete and how many spammers a day they ban, please respect them and all that they do.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

suewhite said:


> So the company cars and the £25 an hours not true TashiThanks mods for keeping the forum running xxxxx


Don't tell the taxman - oops I meant the taxi man


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> I just would like some recognition for the ones who do most of the work
> 
> Westie-ma, newfiesmum, canuckjill, lymorelynn and the dogsmother
> 
> Members don't see a lot of what these girls delete and how many spammers a day they ban, please respect them and all that they do.









.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Could you ask for more volunteers to help out and share the load? Even just someone to keep on top of all the spam would free up some time.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jobeth said:


> Could you ask for more volunteers to help out and share the load? Even just someone to keep on top of all the spam would free up some time.


We have had an offer for this, sadly there isn't anyway we can have someone just for spam. We do have a filter in place and not too much gets through to the main forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

tashi said:


> We have had an offer for this, sadly there isn't anyway we can have someone just for spam. We do have a filter in place and not too much gets through to the main forum.


Funny enough I said think it was yesterday might be wrong though on a thread in help and suggestions that we have a spam filter on here.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

you guys do a great job, as sometimes it´s like a school yard. I would be closing threads right, left and center so I have no complaints.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The mods do a great job here its just sometimes members bicker on the open forum, I dont know why they cant just pm and discuss like adults, but hey that's too easy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Could you ask for more volunteers to help out and share the load? Even just someone to keep on top of all the spam would free up some time.


Deirdre & I keep offering our services to assist but, for some reason, no-one ever gets back to us.......... :glare:

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:



.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Deirdre & I keep offering our services to assist but, for some reason, no-one ever gets back to us.......... :glare:
> 
> :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> ...


Fink we both know why :laugh:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You all do a brilliant job - sometimes it's like keeping a kindergarten in check. Well done all of you and thank you foir the time and effort you put in.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tashi said:


> Don't tell the taxman - oops I meant the taxi man


At least you get free uniforms....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Toby Tyler said:


> At least you get free uniforms....


OMG I haven't got one like that  mine is flesh coloured and needs ironing BIG time !

Oh yes I forgot we don't get uniforms either :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

from me and the Ankhstar


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tashi said:


> Oh yes I forgot we don't get uniforms either :lol:


There's always the secret Santa :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks mods for dealing with all really silly and idiotic drama on this site. There should be a contest to see how long the site can go without a thread being locked or deleted. lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

spose the mods are ok...............


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of which that dude is back....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DogLover1981 said:


> Speaking of which that dude is back....


Speaking of which - he is gone


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep they do a marvellous job .... absolutely  

Who would want it .... not I for one .... 

BTW Angry Creature is on here again


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> Speaking of which that dude is back....


off my nutsac will ya


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tincan said:


> Yep they do a marvellous job .... absolutely
> 
> Who would want it .... not I for one ....
> 
> BTW Angry Creature is on here again


Oops too late again Shirl ...... must type quicker girl lol


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ohhhh Ggggoddd.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

*links insanity helpline..


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

It must be a person..just not random enough to be a spam bot..surely


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats no bot.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> *links insanity helpline..


:lol: ive got it on quick dial for that one.

Mods, you rock, do a damn fine job with some idiots. Thank you


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Mod are you not getting an i.p. address for this spammer? even if its only a temp one......surely the police can trace it somehow.....they have some clever equipment.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Go bananas ..... here av a banana  tisk pesky mozzies


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lavenderb said:


> Mod are you not getting an i.p. address for this spammer? even if its only a temp one......surely the police can trace it somehow.....they have some clever equipment.


Yep Chinese and we have banned it but they just come back with a new one


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Thats no bot.


I'm inclined to agree and inclined to feel more could be done security wise...how secure is this site exactly?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Yep Chinese and we have banned it but they just come back with a new one


It's all very bizarre! I think every one on pf should make a pact of bestest behaviour so mods time can be spent spam busting


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My guess is its a jobless, spineless, dihckless, brainless, troll who is all over google simply cos they found a spot in the "onlineimaspaz" market and think its funny... they remind me of this.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

When this happens, mods would be better off closing new registrations to invite only, to clean the dunnys, so to speak.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> My guess is its a jobless, spineless, dihckless, brainless, troll who is all over google simply cos they found a spot in the "onlineimaspaz" market and think its funny... they remind me of this.


Jesus that looks like my bro-in-law ...... On a serious note tho .... it's getting beyond a ruddy joke .... Still lets carry on and fek it ..... :001_smile:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just :yikes: :yikes:



Back to the subject. Thankyou mods


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mods, You all do a fantastic job so a huge thankyou from me.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> When this happens, mods would be better off closing new registrations to invite only, to clean the dunnys, so to speak.


I've seen sites do that so the applications can be checked and verified.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I've seen sites do that so the applications can be checked and verified.


same... and then users are let in at the mods pace and checked.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder who is doing that. You could just block everything from china. This site is probably blocked for legitimate users in China anyways.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks mods  though its a shame you have to give so much of your valuable time because some people have far too much on their hands.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im inclined to agree, if only perhaps in the short term to get rid of the numpty spammy idiot


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> I wonder who is doing that. You could just block everything from china. This site is probably blocked for legitimate users in China anyways.


They arent in china.. they are using an IP hider. It gives you a IP from anywhere round the world


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oopss!!! I guess not.

http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/index.php?siteurl=www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> They arent in china.. they are using an IP hider. It gives you a IP from anywhere round the world


It would stop them from using the IP hider from China at least.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Where the hell has the " Any old crap thread " gone ? it's not showing up for me  Looked several times now it ain't in my stickies .....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tincan said:


> Where the hell has the " Any old crap thread " gone ? it's not showing up for me  Looked several times now it ain't in my stickies .....


I've asked the same , just disappeared without a trace


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> It would stop them from using the IP hider from China at least.


It wont solve anything, on the sites that hide IP all they do is go back on it on another tab etc and they get a new IP.netherlands, spain, oz, etc etc  get my drift


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lavenderb said:


> I've asked the same , just disappeared without a trace


Do you know folks I think I have to hold my hands up to this as I was trying to catch the sad person with no friends and may have clicked that one as well  if I have I am very sorry. Genuinely didn't mean it if I have done it but the abuse was being hurled and I wanted to get rid !


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I've asked the same , just disappeared without a trace


Thank heavens for that Lavs .... thought I was losing it  I don't know about you , but tonight this site is being an absolute pig , perhaps just coincidence , I am not in a great area for t'internet speed


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Do you know folks I think I have to hold my hands up to this as I was trying to catch the sad person with no friends and may have clicked that one as well  if I have I am very sorry. Genuinely didn't mean it if I have done it but the abuse was being hurled and I wanted to get rid !


Not your fault, this dipshit is running circles round you all, its bound to happen.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> Do you know folks I think I have to hold my hands up to this as I was trying to catch the sad person with no friends and may have clicked that one as well  if I have I am very sorry. Genuinely didn't mean it if I have done it but the abuse was being hurled and I wanted to get rid !


Ok am sure Mogs will understand it were a mistake....I was getting ready to bunker down when she returns and avoid the gunfire lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lavenderb said:


> Ok am sure Mogs will understand it were a mistake....I was getting ready to bunker down when she returns and avoid the gunfire lol


Who started the thread ?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

The Mogster ...... Moggy Baby :001_smile:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

arrraaagghhhhhhhhhh hey that was soooooooo weird i swear that dipstick just had a post on this thread but now its gone good but it was here wasnt it , im not going mad am i ? he did he is called tvmorning, no wonder he's sad/mad


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think I clicked it when I was quickly trying to get rid of 'him' and some porn


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> Think I clicked it when I was quickly trying to get rid of 'him' and some porn


are you sure the porn wasn't Jon Bda's version of 'wrecking ball' LMFAO


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

phew.thanks for explaining tashi


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

tashi said:


> Think I clicked it when I was quickly trying to get rid of 'him' and some porn


Could of left the porn for a little while to gauge forum opinion...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

moggiemum said:


> phew.thanks for explaining tashi


I feel bad now :


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Could of left the porn for a little while to gauge forum opinion...


You missed the early afternoon helping Jon...some woman in a bin liner and holey tesco tights


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> I feel bad now :


Get on ya knees and plead for mercy to Mavis....god help us all and all who sailed in this fine ship, we are going down :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> are you sure the porn wasn't Jon Bda's version of 'wrecking ball' LMFAO


And i wore clean pants and everything...some people are NEVER happy...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> You missed the early afternoon helping Jon...some woman in a bin liner and holey tesco tights













:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

tashi said:


> I feel bad now :


Don't feel bad. Not your fault. If angry dude would clear off you wouldn't have accidentally deleted the thread.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

We should start a new any old stuff thread with a tribute to Tashi to make her feel better. lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DogLover1981 said:


> We should start a new any old stuff thread with a tribute to Tashi to make her feel better. lol


Be most grateful if you could, funny that thread has disappeared off the face of petforums 

Sorry Mogs


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

what no way , do you mean you cant get it back?

angryman has a lot to answer for , he s even coming into other threads as well as starting his own:blink:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

moggiemum said:


> what no way , do you mean you cant get it back?
> 
> angryman has a lot to answer for , he s even coming into other threads as well as starting his own:blink:


I cannot find it, I am sorry .


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Be most grateful if you could, funny that thread has disappeared off the face of petforums
> 
> Sorry Mogs


Come on, admit it, you did it on purpose


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dougal22 said:


> Come on, admit it, you did it on purpose


Wouldn't be so bad if I did !


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

tashi said:


> I cannot find it, I am sorry .


Turn that frown upside down, it was an accident.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh Tashi hun ........ You are so gonna be , well Moggied over 2moz  

Head for the hills , oops your already there  build a bunker , do you have one of those  Nah the girl might be slightly miffed ( understatement) not to worry lovely was done with the best intentions of the forum in mind .... however may I suggest you wear some knee pads for when you are down on them , and at the Mogsters mercy  xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tashi said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if I did !


Confess your sins to Father Dougal McGuire. I'll forgive ya


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tincan said:


> Oh Tashi hun ........ You are so gonna be , well Moggied over 2moz
> 
> Head for the hills , oops your already there  build a bunker , do you have one of those  Nah the girl might be slightly miffed ( understatement) not to worry lovely was done with the best intentions of the forum in mind .... however may I suggest you wear some knee pads for when you are down on them , and at the Mogsters mercy  xx


Having had a bit of a hard time lately my knees are well calloused over from praying so much  as for the bunker I wish I did could hide away in there then and put solid walls around those I care for and love to stop them getting hurt


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sure MB will be ok with it once she understands the circumstances.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

noooooooooooo cant you get the techincal guys in?.... oooeee can we meet them too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

moggiemum said:


> noooooooooooo cant you get the techincal guys in?.... oooeee can we meet them too


Sadly we are the techie guys !


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oops i mean pleased to meet you..............gosh i dont think mogg loggs on till she gets to work,........oh dear,...naa she will defo understand:blink:

im sure she will come up with a brill idea for a new sticky the [email protected] is now a ledgend:cryin:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Tashi, you can always hide in (my shed) Brutus, she hadn't a hope of finding you in there, guaranteed  cos all my camping clutter will swamp you :lol:

Eta but no taking a fancy to my tents


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

westie~ma said:


> Tashi, you can always hide in (my shed) Brutus, she hadn't a hope of finding you in there, guaranteed  cos all my camping clutter will swamp you :lol:
> 
> Eta but taking a fancy to my tents


Thanks I am on my way with my tail between my legs :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Deirdre & I keep offering our services to assist but, for some reason, no-one ever gets back to us.......... :glare:
> 
> :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> ...


Really?????How odd  The phrase "lunatics running the asylum" comes to mind..... (runs and hides)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol moggy and willow both get my vote for mods


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

and Rona....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

and spellweaver and paddyjulie... and changes.. ..I'll just go do dinner


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I know I asked a question of the mods and a few others did about one particular member being allowed to delete the whole history of a dog/dogs she had mistreated.

However it doesn't mean I do not understand and appreciate the work the mods do everyday and people who ask questions may do so because they are upset or angry about certain things, but still understand how hard the mods work for free.

I know there are a lot of people upset that a poor puppy is spending this cold winter in a rescue shelter because of one persons selfishness and the fact she could erase history how she did.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

emmaviolet said:


> I know I asked a question of the mods and a few others did about one particular member being allowed to delete the whole history of a dog/dogs she had mistreated.
> 
> However it doesn't mean I do not understand and appreciate the work the mods do everyday and people who ask questions may do so because they are upset or angry about certain things, but still understand how hard the mods work for free.
> 
> I know there are a lot of people upset that a poor puppy is spending this cold winter in a rescue shelter because of one persons selfishness and the fact she could erase history how she did.


But that person is no longer a member


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tashi said:


> But that person is no longer a member


I know, but what she did to that dog is still true, but now all traces have been deleted.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

emmaviolet said:


> I know, but what she did to that dog is still true, but now all traces have been deleted.


Legalities


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol moggy and willow both get my vote for mods


The problem with members who are as popular as those 2 becoming mods is that they become so bogged down modding they get no time to actually post and have a laugh and i've missed that since tdm became a mod


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> The problem with members who are as popular as those 2 becoming mods is that they become so bogged down modding they get no time to actually post and have a laugh and i've missed that since tdm became a mod


:crying: Lavs doesn't like me now I'm all respectable :crying:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thedogsmother said:


> :crying: Lavs doesn't like me now I'm all respectable :crying:


Sadly, what Lavs has said is true though x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :crying: Lavs doesn't like me now I'm all respectable :crying:


Not at all hun....you were fun that's all


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

yeap thats true, westie used to banter and corrupt us all in the games chat thread till she was mod  lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, you know, once some people have "made it" to positions of power, they forget their friends...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be a mod again. I didn't know what it was like before I did it, but now I know, *no thanks*. You have to be too grown up & I had dreadful problems with some, not all, of my 'girls'. Deleting detrimental posts left right & centre. Some just made my life a misery deliberately. Nasty people I discovered later, after thinking they were all sweetness & light.
I am not refering to anyone here, this was several years ago in another life.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe if there were more volunteers to be a mod and there were enough....there could be a pool of mods so to speak....and then there could be a rota....which then might hopefully ease the pressure on mods and they can have more time to post and join in? Thoughts?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Maybe if there were more volunteers to be a mod and there were enough....there could be a pool of mods so to speak....and then there could be a rota....which then might hopefully ease the pressure on mods and they can have more time to post and join in? Thoughts?


well I agree. They seem to be too thinly spread and then when something does kick off, some state they have better things to do so in that case, lessen the load. Makes sense to me at least. Its not like you get paid to do it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeap thats true, westie used to banter and corrupt us all in the games chat thread till she was mod  lol


Yeah my game time has shrunk to nothing , should get back in there more often


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im still amazed at the job you do but even more amazed that you dont get paid i mean the company must be making money so why not give you something?
also something thats been niggling me for a while is,,,,,,,,it feels sorta strange that there is no interaction between the company and its loyal members, sorry if i ve missed it , but does the company ever host a competition with some prizes would be nice, or even just to thank us for are loyality, or a big bash ...oeee pf get together event funded by pf, oops im getting carried away now, but imagine that , it could even be a charity fundraising event
i dont even know if pf gives any profits to charity?

sorry if i ve missed anything as i ve only been here a little while compared to some members, and its my first forum and i love it , thank you


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

tashi said:


> Can I just remind members that all the mods on here do the 'job' totally in a voluntary capacity, we get nothing for our cover at all . Don't think there are many hours in a day when there isn't one if us on here to try to keep things running smoothly for your enjoyment.
> 
> Just recently we have had quite a few messages where it is thought we are closing threads or moving threads where we perhaps shouldn't have done - well think again there is always a GOOD reason for doing so.
> 
> ...


If you all don't get "paid",why do the mods, do it?

Surely Admin sends you all gift vouchers or the like at Crimbo, as thank you for all your time and effort?

I certainly wouldn't do it for "free", it seems the mods on here are always stressed out, and have "real life problems/issues going on" . So it begs the question, why do you all mod (for free)???

Just me being curious!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

bizzybeeee said:


> If you all don't get "paid",why do the mods, do it?
> 
> Surely Admin sends you all gift vouchers or the like at Crimbo, as thank you for all your time and effort?
> 
> ...


The power, THE POWER!!!!!! :lol:

The mods on here do a fab job and they deserve something for all their hard work.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> im still amazed at the job you do but even more amazed that you dont get paid i mean the company must be making money so why not give you something?
> also something thats been niggling me for a while is,,,,,,,,it feels sorta strange that there is no interaction between the company and its loyal members, sorry if i ve missed it , but does the company ever host a competition with some prizes would be nice, or even just to thank us for are loyality, or a big bash ...oeee pf get together event funded by pf, oops im getting carried away now, but imagine that , it could even be a charity fundraising event
> i dont even know if pf gives any profits to charity?
> 
> sorry if i ve missed anything as i ve only been here a little while compared to some members, and its my first forum and i love it , thank you


As far as I am aware, there is no 'company' owning the PF Forum. After all, we are here free of charge, we don't pay to be members and we are never asked for subsciptions or donations.

Mark has given this to us and asks for nothing back except that we behave responsibly.

Any fees he gets from adverts go into the running costs such as server space, domain name registration and other 'inter-webby' type stuff that is way over my head.

I think we are all VERY lucky to have this wonderful forum at out fingertips, at no cost, meaning that anyone can join and be a part of it and get great animal advice without having to worry if they can afford it.

This is why we regularly thank the Mods for the work they do for no pay because there is no pay to give.

Obviously, if any of the above is incorrect, please do say. :001_unsure:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

bizzybeeee said:


> If you all don't get "paid",why do the mods, do it?
> 
> Surely Admin sends you all gift vouchers or the like at Crimbo, as thank you for all your time and effort?
> 
> ...


Being a mod here, like any other forum, is a labour of love - not done for financial gain. Like volunteering to babysit a bunch of kids for free 

I may be wrong, but I doubt the forum runs a profit in order to pay the mods. Any money through ads etc probably goes towards maintaining the site, server etc.

If people want to reward the mods maybe someone should set up an xmas fund for them where members can donate to get each mod a bottle of something!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ssssshhhhhhuuuussshh they are listening , dont spoil the suprise, i had forgotten all about mark ..........is he real? only joking


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> If you all don't get "paid",why do the mods, do it?
> 
> Surely Admin sends you all gift vouchers or the like at Crimbo, as thank you for all your time and effort?
> 
> ...


Why do people volunteer their time at anything then? Most people volunteer because they get a sense of satisfaction from doing something for others that doesn't include a monetary payback. Paying it forward vs. expecting something in return for giving something of themselves.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

tashi said:


> Be most grateful if you could, funny that thread has disappeared off the face of petforums
> 
> Sorry Mogs


It was "[email protected]" anyway!


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Why do people volunteer their time at anything then? Most people volunteer because they get a sense of satisfaction from doing something for others that doesn't include a monetary payback. Paying it forward vs. expecting something in return for giving something of themselves.


I can understand someone volunteering for a charity or a worthwhile cause (been there, got the t-shirt).

But not a site like this, that is simply here to generate revenue (from ads) to line a couple of business men or womens pockets.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

Wyrekin said:


> The power, THE POWER!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> The mods on here do a fab job and they deserve something for all their hard work.


Yeah, I was thinking THE POWER. 

But I suspect there is "off the books" payments, at the very least some gift vouchers. If not, well baa humbug.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> I can understand someone volunteering for a charity or *a worthwhile cause *(been there, got the t-shirt).
> 
> But not a site like this, that is simply here to generate revenue (from ads) to line a couple of business men or womens pockets.


I would venture to guess the mods feel PF is a worthwhile cause. I for one am grateful they are volunteering their time, regardless of the reasons why.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking THE POWER.
> 
> But I suspect there is "off the books" payments, at the very least some gift vouchers. If not, well baa humbug.


It's really sad that you don't understand the concept of giving without expecting something in return.

IF and I highly doubt it, they are getting any gift vouchers, it would only be a token considering what they put up with, and hardly be a reason for them to be a PF moderator.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

bizzybeeee said:


> I can understand someone volunteering for a charity or a worthwhile cause (been there, got the t-shirt).
> 
> But not a site like this, that is simply here to generate revenue (from ads) to line a couple of business men or womens pockets.


The revenue from the ads just about covers the costs of running the site.

Mark has made it clear before that he makes no profit from PF.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

bizzybeeee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking THE POWER.
> 
> But I suspect there is "off the books" payments, at the very least some gift vouchers. If not, well baa humbug.


I don't know how much of what you are saying is humorous, 'praps I just don't get the joke....but if you are serious I find this outlook quite sad in one who sounds so young.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I volunteer to help keep this place friendly and fun. No monetary reason, vouchers form the UK would not help in Canada. The only thing I miss is the fact that when I do post in any debate on here people do not understand that it is sometimes my personal opinion not my moderator opinion which can be totally different. Due to some health issues I don't volunteer as much as I used to so I do it here, it also kept me sane during the tough trial...


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> It's really sad that you don't understand the concept of giving without expecting something in return.
> 
> IF and I highly doubt it, they are getting any gift vouchers, it would only be a token considering what they put up with, and hardly be a reason for them to be a PF moderator.


I am not sad at all. A very happy person actually!  I have given my time for free to worthwhile causes many a time, as I said in earlier post. 



myshkin said:


> I don't know how much of what you are saying is humorous, 'praps I just don't get the joke....but if you are serious I find this outlook quite sad in one who sounds so young.


[youtube_browser]F6BplS1Wxk4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

bizzybeeee said:


> I can understand someone volunteering for a charity or a worthwhile cause (been there, got the t-shirt).
> 
> But not a site like this, that is simply here to generate revenue (from ads) to line a couple of business men or womens pockets.





bizzybeeee said:


> Yeah, I was thinking THE POWER.
> 
> But I suspect there is "off the books" payments, at the very least some gift vouchers. If not, well baa humbug.


To be honest I don't know why you have a bee in your bonnet about this (ha ha see what I did there!!) - you aren't a mod so not having to do anything you wouldn't do without payment 

Its like any "club" set up by a group of individuals there are people to ensure things run smoothly and others who just take part in the club activities


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

The moderators do this for free, but the question is why? Maybe they enjoy it. Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. Whatever their own reasons they do it free. I get this, I really do, but nobody is forcing them to do it. Nobody has held a gun to their heads and made them. So why is the response always, I have personal stuff etc to deal with, we are paid for this you know. I personally never got an answer to my legitimate question on here. This still bothers me. I don't understand why they are mods if they then just moan about being mods. This thread in itself is also a little bit of an attention seeking aren't I wonderful thread. (just my personal opinion).


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> I am not sad at all. A very happy person actually!


Yes, we can tell.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> To be honest I don't know why you have a bee in your bonnet about this (ha ha see what I did there!!) - you aren't a mod so not having to do anything you wouldn't do without payment
> 
> Its like any "club" set up by a group of individuals there are people to ensure things run smoothly and others who just take part in the club activities


I certainly do not have a bee in my bonnet at all  As my first post said "I am curious".

My further posts on the topic were replies to members, who seemed to take issue with my curiosity. 

I will await answers from the mods, those are whom I posed the question to. 

Jill has kindly answered so far, and hopefully other mods will satisfy my curiosity, if they so wish.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bizzybeeee said:


> If you all don't get "paid",why do the mods, do it?
> 
> Surely Admin sends you all gift vouchers or the like at Crimbo, as thank you for all your time and effort?
> 
> ...


Gift vouchers :lol: 
Of course we mods have real lives and issues that make us stressed - don't you? I didn't volunteer - I was coerced by some people - *you know who you are * - who thought I might be able to do the job, which does, of course, wind me up sometimes. But for the most part this is a lovely forum and I enjoy all the aspects of it. As for the power - I really don't like having to ban people


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, we can tell.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

bizzybeeee said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


And looking younger with every post....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Rosiechi said:


> The moderators do this for free, but the question is why? Maybe they enjoy it. Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. Whatever their own reasons they do it free. I get this, I really do, but nobody is forcing them to do it. Nobody has held a gun to their heads and made them. So why is the response always, I have personal stuff etc to deal with, we are paid for this you know. I personally never got an answer to my legitimate question on here. This still bothers me. I don't understand why they are mods if they then just moan about being mods. This thread in itself is also a little bit of an attention seeking aren't I wonderful thread. (just my personal opinion).





bizzybeeee said:


> I certainly do not have a bee in my bonnet at all  As my first post said "I am curious".
> 
> My further posts on the topic were replies to members, who seemed to take issue with my curiosity.
> 
> ...


Amazing for two people who just joined the forum to have what appears to be such a grudge against the mods.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Rosiechi said:


> The moderators do this for free, but the question is why? Maybe they enjoy it. Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. Whatever their own reasons they do it free. I get this, I really do, but nobody is forcing them to do it. Nobody has held a gun to their heads and made them. So why is the response always, I have personal stuff etc to deal with, we are paid for this you know. I personally never got an answer to my legitimate question on here. This still bothers me. I don't understand why they are mods if they then just moan about being mods. This thread in itself is also a little bit of an attention seeking aren't I wonderful thread. (just my personal opinion).





bizzybeeee said:


> I certainly do not have a bee in my bonnet at all  As my first post said "I am curious".
> 
> My further posts on the topic were replies to members, who seemed to take issue with my curiosity.
> 
> ...


Mods don't have to give reasons for anything, why should they.

If you don't like the way this forum is run set up your own


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Amazing for two people who just joined the forum to have what appears to be such a grudge against the mods.


I do not have a grudge against the mods, I was just curious as to why the mods, mod for free.

How dare us newbies have an opinion or ask questions eh?

I see you are still persisting with your childish hounding of new members. Para much?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry i will apoligise now as maybe some of my questions have led to others questions, i do not mean to offend anyone and its a persons choice if they want to be offended 

i just thougt it would be nice to have an organised competion or something from the company , it would also be a bonding experience , or even a raffel, where the money goes to charity, i know we can all organise this ourselves , but i thought it would be nice to be more in touch with the forum leader/bosses/sponsers? 

im very proud of our lovely forum

oops forgot to add i do think it runs very efficently and i love the lay out and the mods are fantastic also as i have said before


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Amazing for two people who just joined the forum to have what appears to be such a grudge against the mods.


I don't have a grudge against anyone. Just out of interest what does the length of time a member has been here have to do with anything? There is no rule that says you can't state your opinion until you have been here for X length of time :dita:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

On a different forum I was asked to be a mod - being honest I was flattered and accepted.

Once doing it I quite liked the job though at times it was difficult to make tough decisions on who to Ban, threads to close/delete, removing/dealing with spam, I did find it difficult to be impartial at times, but feel that I did.

I am also a bit controlling, and can be obsessive, so I also enjoyed all of the menial tasks, like tidying and editing. I am also online alot, mainly browsing/reading in the background x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

back on track please.....And as per rules Mods don't have to give members answers if we made a wrong decision on closing a thread or banning a member PFmoderator can fix it and will let the mod in question know...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What worries me is.....what type of person would actually volunteer to be a mod? :nonod::nonod:

They must be nutters I tell you, complete nutters


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

* Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. *

I don't know about that. Why would it not exist? It might be chaos but I'm sure any forum could exist without mods.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Mods don't have to give reasons for anything, why should they.
> 
> If you don't like the way this forum is run set up your own


Where did I say I didn't like how the forum was set up?

Moggiesmum asked the same questions as I, but nobody quoted her/him.

I guess newbies are like children to you, can be seen but not heard?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

bizzybeeee said:


> I do not have a grudge against the mods, I was just curious as to why the mods, mod for free.
> 
> How dare us newbies have an opinion or ask questions eh?
> 
> I see you are still persisting with your childish hounding of new members. Para much?


Well if you are a genuine new member how would you know if any one hounded new members childishly or otherwise :sneaky2:


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

rona said:


> What worries me is.....what type of person would actually volunteer to be a mod? :nonod::nonod:
> 
> They must be nutters I tell you, complete nutters


Hahaha yes, I agree. Hence my question, why they do it for free?


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> * Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. *
> 
> I don't know about that. Why would it not exist? It might be chaos but I'm sure any forum could exist without mods.


That's what I meant. It would be such chaos that it would probably get shut down and hence not exist. Sorry, I should have explained that one better.


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Well if you are a genuine new member how would you know if any one hounded new members childishly or otherwise :sneaky2:


Because she and others have left me not so nice comments and presents on here (since my 3rd post, sticking up for a member they seem to not like). The likes of which, are not allowed to be discussed on the forum, apparently


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rosiechi said:


> The moderators do this for free, but the question is why? Maybe they enjoy it. Maybe they realise that without mods on here the forum would not exist. Whatever their own reasons they do it free. I get this, I really do, but nobody is forcing them to do it. Nobody has held a gun to their heads and made them. So why is the response always, I have personal stuff etc to deal with, we are paid for this you know. I personally never got an answer to my legitimate question on here. This still bothers me. I don't understand why they are mods if they then just moan about being mods. *This thread in itself is also a little bit of an attention seeking aren't I wonderful thread. (just my personal opinion)*.


NOW I know why you have two red blobs.....


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

does it matter why?

really on the grand scheme of life the forum and the universe, they are and that is so


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> NOW I know why you have two red blobs.....


Well aren't you pleasant...............


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> Can I just remind members that all the mods on here do the 'job' totally in a voluntary capacity, we get nothing for our cover at all . Don't think there are many hours in a day when there isn't one if us on here to try to keep things running smoothly for your enjoyment.
> 
> Just recently we have had quite a few messages where it is thought we are closing threads or moving threads where we perhaps shouldn't have done - well think again there is always a GOOD reason for doing so.
> 
> ...


for anyone who hasn't read tashi's opening post she explains it all here so why so many questions, she explains we don't get paid in any form, she answers questions that have previously been asked....so now lets go forward shall we


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> for anyone who hasn't read tashi's opening post she explains it all here so why so many questions, she explains we don't get paid in any form, she answers questions that have previously been asked....so now lets go forward shall we


Nobody ever answered my question...............


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> for anyone who hasn't read tashi's opening post she explains it all here so why so many questions, she explains we don't get paid in any form, she answers questions that have previously been asked....so now lets go forward shall we


Looks like that sin bin will be needed soon on this thread


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> Where did I say I didn't like how the forum was set up?
> 
> Moggiesmum asked the same questions as I, but nobody quoted her/him.
> 
> I guess newbies are like children to you, can be seen but not heard?


her please BB my mum used to say whos "she"? the cats mother:001_unsure:

hehe i am now the cats mother or so he thinks

sorry ive caused a big debate

im off to have some fun ,gain some knowledge and help others on this lovely forum , come on lets let busy


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

which question was that?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

bizzybeeee said:


> Where did I say I didn't like how the forum was set up?
> 
> Moggiesmum asked the same questions as I, but nobody quoted her/him.
> 
> I guess newbies are like children to you, can be seen but not heard?


Moggiesmum asked nicely, little one. When you ask nicely, people answer nicely. Now don't forget to wash behind your ears.

ETA: oops, just saw the post above, I'll get back in my box now!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Rosiechi said:


> Well aren't you pleasant...............


yeah MB is generally lovely :dita:

Its been explained umpteen times now, no the mods dont get paid theyre doing this for FREE some people do things with no thought of personal gain.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you know, I really feel like clapping my hands together and shouting in a Joyce Grenfell voice, 'Children! Now settle down and do behave!' 
perhaps that's the reason I do this for free - I'm a closet school mistress 
And for those of you too young to know who Joyce Grenfell was, ask Google


----------



## Rosiechi (Nov 12, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> which question was that?


Thanks for asking. It was about a certain social group. I won't put the details on here, but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you know, I really feel like clapping my hands together and shouting in a Joyce Grenfell voice, 'Children! Now settle down and do behave!'
> perhaps that's the reason I do this for free - I'm a closet school mistress
> And for those of you too young to know who Joyce Grenfell was, ask Google


They would probably beat her up so I think the headmistress out of Matilda would be more effective


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

[youtube_browser]FBFA_AJvrp4[/youtube_browser]

i love you even more now lynn sweet

so lovely


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you know, I really feel like clapping my hands together and shouting in a Joyce Grenfell voice, 'Children! Now settle down and do behave!'
> perhaps that's the reason I do this for free - I'm a closet school mistress
> And for those of you too young to know who Joyce Grenfell was, ask Google


I actually feel youngish thanks to you Lynn...I dont have the foggiest who Joyce Grenfell is!


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> her please BB my mum used to say whos "she"? the cats mother:001_unsure:
> 
> hehe i am now the cats mother or so he thinks
> 
> ...


I LIKE you, don't run away! :ihih:

I have posted some advice, it is always ignored


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you know, I really feel like clapping my hands together and shouting in a Joyce Grenfell voice, 'Children! Now settle down and do behave!'
> perhaps that's the reason I do this for free - I'm a closet school mistress
> And for those of you too young to know who Joyce Grenfell was, ask Google


Do you do her funny walk???

Go on.... say you do..... please say you do...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i've been a mod on another forum.. i actually thought it was really easy, but i suspect this forum is a bit more stressful than a gaming forum for a mod, especially recently..

If the mods do get any perks.. good for them! I'm pretty sure they dont volunteer for perks, they volunteer cos they wanna keep the forum a nice place... like you dont volunteer for perks, but because you volunteered you may get an unexpected perk (i dont think that happens here but it did on the forum i moderated). And when i say perk, im talking about something as important as a special text colour, or an custom avatar next to your user name or some other "virtual status symbol".

So to the question: why mod for free?

For me i volunteered on that other forum because i wanted it to be the best forum of it's type, and had already been dissapointed with other forums on the same subject which tended, imo, to be moderated, ran and frequented by elitist jerks and were not nice places to visit unless you were an established member.

I would say people dont volunteer to mod for purely unselfish reasons - They do so because they want a nice community to be part of (or want the community that they are part of to be nice). The reward is (hopefully) the resulting community itself..


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^this , come on guys and lets prove the theory right , this is a nice place to be


----------



## bizzybeeee (Nov 7, 2013)

porps said:


> i've been a mod on another forum.. i actually thought it was really easy, but i suspect this forum is a bit more stressful than a gaming forum for a mod, especially recently..
> 
> If the mods do get any perks.. good for them! I'm pretty sure they dont volunteer for perks, they volunteer cos they wanna keep the forum a nice place... like you dont volunteer for perks, but because you volunteered you may get an unexpected perk (i dont think that happens here but it did on the forum i moderated). And when i say perk, im talking about something as important as a special text colour, or an custom avatar next to your user name or some other "virtual status symbol".
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting your insight!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrs Trunchbull will keep order :ihih:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you know, I really feel like clapping my hands together and shouting in a Joyce Grenfell voice, 'Children! Now settle down and do behave!'
> perhaps that's the reason I do this for free - I'm a closet school mistress
> And for those of you too young to know who Joyce Grenfell was, ask Google


That conjures up alsorts of images that does Lynn :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I just love the way threads on this forum twist and turn 
Normally means I don't have a clue whats going on  but it does make me smile 
I don't care why the mods do it. I'm just glad they do because it means I have a nice place to come and never need to see all the spam and mean stuff and can continue to live in fluffy land


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

porps said:


> i've been a mod on another forum.. i actually thought it was really easy, but i suspect this forum is a bit more stressful than a gaming forum for a mod, especially recently..
> 
> If the mods do get any perks.. good for them! I'm pretty sure they dont volunteer for perks, they volunteer cos they wanna keep the forum a nice place... like you dont volunteer for perks, but because you volunteered you may get an unexpected perk (i dont think that happens here but it did on the forum i moderated). And when i say perk, im talking about something as important as a special text colour, or an custom avatar next to your user name or some other "virtual status symbol".
> 
> ...


NAH,,,,,,,They are just the nosy ones


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bizzybeeee said:


> I LIKE you, don't run away! :ihih:
> 
> I have posted some advice, it is always ignored


i like you too but dont give up on giving advice if you get ignored sometimes its helpful to try a different approach , i used to shout louder in real life but it dosent always work , and its so easy to be misunderstood on forums, but you can only be offended if you take offence once i grasped that it was so much easier, just be true to you and be gentle with others and yourself and your on the right track and life is easier.
sorry for going a bit slushpuppy there and sometimes you have to stick up for yourself as well but more often than not you dont need to, if someone has truely got it wrong they will eventually see that anyway


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think this has gone on for long enough now, don't you?


----------

